# TYFTT Thread?



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Too young for that tuba thread


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Woah, there's a guy behind that tuba. Kinda jumped me when I noticed him, lol.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Woah, there's a guy behind that tuba. Kinda jumped me when I noticed him, lol.


You mean the chi.. OH SHI-


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

no one's too young for that tuba.



Cam1 said:


> Woah, there's a guy behind that tuba. Kinda jumped me when I noticed him, lol.


holy ****.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

That guy in the red looks like he either wants to eat that kid or make sweet love to him.....:teeth


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Kiba said:


> That guy in the red looks like he either wants to eat that kid or make sweet love to him.....:teeth


 starting to notice alot of these pics have alot of creepy guys in the background watching kids play tubas xD


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Limmy said:


> starting to notice alot of these pics have alot of creepy guys in the background watching kids play tubas xD


it must be a meme from the 1950's


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

What a weirdly specific thread lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Would you rather have a child injure himself trying to play a tuba? They're not easy to play! That one guy was likely their FATHER watching over them. The tubas could even fall on them - they aren't cheap, and neither is a hospital visit!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I google TYFTT and this is what i got


----------

